# Fly Rod Found in West Bay Galveston



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sounds like the story of a pitching wedge you might find in a creek guarding the green on a short par four. He probably does not want it back.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Sounds like the story of a pitching wedge you might find in a creek guarding the green on a short par four. He probably does not want it back.


Haha I’ve been known to chunk a pitching wedge in my younger years...


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Naw, if he was that pissed off at it, it would have been broken in half first over his knee and then thrown it on the bank. There has to be a story there somewhere...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Was it clean and look like it had just been lost? Hope the guy gets his rod back. Curious to hear the story...


----------



## Joe_K (Dec 8, 2012)

I found it in waist deep water, it hadn't been there long I dont think. It is a pretty nice set-up so if someone just chuncked it overboard I'd still like to know who it was so I can follow them around and wait to clean up their next outburst!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

True story - Back when graphite rods first came out (they were REALLY pricey at that time comparably speaking) I was fishing the famed Railroad Ranch section of the Henrys Fork in Idaho. I was taking a break and sitting on the bank and watching the show. There was a guy out in the middle (you can wade this section back and forth bank to bank) fishing to a good size rainbow. The rainbow was sipping flies off the surface and in the film. I watched this guy fish this fish for over 30 minutes trying everything he could. You could see him getting pissed. Finally I think the fish took a natural right next to his fly and he thought he had an eat so raised the tip and there was no fish there. Screamed &%*$ if and javelined his outfit at the fish. As he walked to the bank he was yelling I am done with this effing river. He got out of the water, walked 200 yards up the bank to the parking lot. Got in his car (no he didn't even take his waders off) and drove off into the sunset. There were probably a dozen guys who watched this and we all sat there in shock. Finally a buddy of mine waded out and found the outfit. Looked to be a brand new SA graphite rod and Hardy reel. He took it to Mike Lawson's shop in case the guy came to his senses and came back for the rod.

So there is probably a story to go with this rod too!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

If any of you guys fish in East Bay, Panama keep your eyes peeled for a CM push pole, I searched for hours and never found the effin' thing.  At this point I'd gift it to whoever finds it just to know it's getting used and not just a high dollar carbon fiber barnacle perch.


----------

